# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Snorkel job #6

## Mathias

The old Safari needed some additions for the Canterbury rivers. Snorkel done in about 4hrs, nice n casual no stress & everything went as it should.
Ready for a spring hunt in a couple of weekends.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Carbine

Diff  breather kit installed, front diff, transfer case, gearbox, rear diff so they dont suck water?

----------


## Mathias

> Diff  breather kit installed, front diff, transfer case, gearbox, rear diff so they dont suck water?


Just need to extend the factory ones a bit. Next job on the list for another day.

----------


## Trout

Good old nissens,hard to break.When river water just below out side mirrors,the rear starts to float i found out.

----------


## Larskramer

I have a gq, similar to yours, swb with a skyline 2.5petrol turbo motor. Also have a y61 gu td42 turbo, manual, all the works done to it. Love my nissans.

----------


## JoshC

Looks like a tidy one mate!?
Passed a couple up the Rangitata yesterday that looked mint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Yep, pretty tidy 91 model. Father/son project but I seem to be doing all the work. Probably coz I'm so anal so he keeps out of the way  :Grin:

----------


## No.3

Other things for these, the manuals pre '92 are ugly on reverse syncro keys and def do not like being run on ATF like the post '92 manual trans are specc'd for.  My SWB dumped the reverse syncro keys when I did the first full service when I got it - the guy who had it used it as a farm truck and it was sold off by his estate.  I pulled 6 or 7 spare ignition keys out from under the chassis, when I put the steam cleaner under it to clean the cow crap off.  The poor old bugger kept forgetting he had put one on it so got another cut and wired it up...

I was lucky with the trans though, as long as I was stopped and double-clutched it changed into reverse fine so never bothered to pull it out.  The PTO winch could act up and not want to go into go though.  The old fella never really did servicing at the end I think, so the servicing took a bit to get back up to par - the rear diff (LSD) was way low and putting the correct amount of the correct fluid in was eye opening.  On the second turn left there was an almighty bang as the left clutch pack unlocked, and I was wondering what I hit when I turned back into my street to the right and the RHS one left go as well.  Was sweet after that...

The other things that go wrong on them are the factory auto freehubs can fail and start locking up if you are driving down the road.  The BANG and a sudden lurch in the direction of the failed hub is a good indicator.  If you get this, get onto it quick as it can do the half shaft and it's not ideal for the diff and swivel hub and CV's as well.  Swivel hub seals and bearings are a further area that you need to be onto - especially if wanting to do river crossings as flooding a front hub isn't ideal.  Engine mounts if working the trucks hard or heavy towing, I ended up building a set for mine after I took out the factory ones and three sets of aftermarkets.  Big heavy truck engines and transmissions!!!  There's a couple of other random things that are peculiar to the Safari versions of this vehicle as well.

----------


## No.3

Oh, that was another - left hand side wheel nuts especially on the front wheel.  Because these are right hand thread all around, it's not uncommon for loose left hand nuts to be flicked off.  I had it happen to mine - after a WOF where they pulled the wheel to inspect the caliper which is the irony.  Didn't tell me to recheck the torque settings and the first time the vehicle was used was a long trip over the Kaimais with my wife or then girlfriend.  We assume that she rode the brakes a little on the way down in traffic because it started making a funny thumping noise as she got to the bottom of the hill, and on the final RH turn into our road (same one the RHS clutch pack unlocked on) the front left wheel went straight.  Oops...  Luckily the brake rotor makes a very good temporary wheel, and the olnl damage was the brake shield and the rotor.  A new set of rotors, studs and nuts and a wrecker brake shield and all was right in the world.  Well, the stud holes in the wheel were a bit flogged.  The only thing that really required fast talking was me to the cops that my mates called for an abandoned Safari on a corner of the road - pricks!

----------

